# أستفتاء عن محبه الاعضاء لبعضهم ...!!! مع بنت الكنيسه وسمير الشاعر ...



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

مساء الخير / صباح الخير:big31:

:36_13_3:
الموضوع عباره عن ان كل عضو يدخل 
يقول خمس أعضاء بيحبهم :love45:هنا في المنتدي :friends:
وبعد كدا هنعمل أستفته واكتر عضو اخد اصوات
هنسأله الاول  علي كل عضو من الاعضاء اللي 
اختاروه سؤال :36_3_15:
أنا هسأل الاولاد:625mn: وسمير هيسأل البنات :471qu:
فاهمين طبعاااااا
علشان :36_19_1:ننتقم :smil15:


وهكذا لحد مانخلص الاعضاء
:36_1_21:

ايه رأيكوا في الموضوع 
:smil12:
​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

*مستنين  اختى بنت الكنيسة
وربنا يدبر الامور ويبقى موضوع جميل ويبسط الاعضاء
بنات واولاد 
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*اها واووو موضوع حلو جدا
ان شاء الله يبقي موضوع مميز
بصي انا لسه جديده هنا ومعرفش كتير بس ههحاول امخمخ 
طبعا رقم 1 بنت الكنيسه
2 مارتينا فوفو
3 سمير الشاعر (عدو المراة ) هههه
4 مممم هيرو
5 ابانوب بونا

موضوعك هايل تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها واووو موضوع حلو جدا
> ان شاء الله يبقي موضوع مميز
> بصي انا لسه جديده هنا ومعرفش كتير بس ههحاول امخمخ
> طبعا رقم 1 بنت الكنيسه
> ...



ميرسي كتييييييييييير حبيبتي لمرورك الغالي 
نورتينا بجد 
وميرسسييي
​ 
​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها واووو موضوع حلو جدا
> ان شاء الله يبقي موضوع مميز
> بصي انا لسه جديده هنا ومعرفش كتير بس ههحاول امخمخ
> طبعا رقم 1 بنت الكنيسه
> ...


*ميرسية كتيررررررررررر
ليكى اختنا ومرحبا بيكى اهلا سهلا
منورة يا كبيرة
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة الموضوع كويسة يا مرمر

فااااصل و أواااصل : )
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

*فكره الموضوع جميله اوى يا مرمر و يا سمير...*
* هشارك معاكم عن قريب *


----------



## Samir poet (1 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره الموضوع جميله اوى يا مرمر و يا سمير...*
> * هشارك معاكم عن قريب *


*ميرسيى اووووى ليكى يا حبوا انتى تنورى بجدا ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
وياريت كمان تقولنا خمس اعضاء بتحبيهم هنا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

*1. عبير الورد*
*2.Nevena*
*3.شقاوه *
*4. الملكه هيلنه*
*5.مرموره جيزس*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعا كل الأعضاء فى المنتدى بحبهم 
بس أعمل ايه هختار 5
بس مش معنى كده ان الباقيين مش محبوبين 
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





يسطس الأنطونى
النهيسى
أمه
أغريغوريوس
rosetta
*​


----------



## white.angel (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع حلو خالص يا بنوته وسمير*
*وفكرت جديده ولذيذه *

*بصراحه محتاره لان فى ناس كتير خالص هنا بحبهم *
*خمسه قليل اوووووووى "بس انا هتحايل على القانون"*
*اكتر خمسه بحبهم خالص فى المنتدى "بنات":*
*شقاوه *
*دونا *
*نيفينا*
*حبوا اعدائكم*
*ماما كاندى *

*والاعضاء*
*شيبرد - اللى عذبته -*
*كريتيك*
*كيرلس *
*مينا البطل*
*باشمهندث عبووود ... "صديقى اللدود" *
​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2012)

متاااابعه وهرجعلكم تاااني


----------



## Samir poet (1 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طبعا كل الأعضاء فى المنتدى بحبهم
> بس أعمل ايه هختار 5
> بس مش معنى كده ان الباقيين مش محبوبين
> ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
نورت يا غالى
*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع حلو خالص يا بنوته وسمير*
> *وفكرت جديده ولذيذه *
> 
> *بصراحه محتاره لان فى ناس كتير خالص هنا بحبهم *
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*نوتى يا كبيرة صدقينى على حسب فكرةالموضوع هما خمس فقط ونورتى الموضوع يا ريس مستنين اختنا بنت الكنيسة بالليل*
​


mero_engel قال:


> متاااابعه وهرجعلكم تاااني


*لا لازم تتابعى وتنزيلى خمس اعضاء بتحبيهم هنا
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونورتى الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

بشكر كل اللي ذكر اسمي وانا كمان بحبكم قوي
انا مش هقدر احدد 5 اعضاء بس
لان حقيقي انا بحب وبحترم كل اعضاء المنتدي

ميرسي سمير وبنت الكنيسه علي فكره الموضوع
يسوع يبارككم


----------



## Samir poet (1 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بشكر كل اللي ذكر اسمي وانا كمان بحبكم قوي
> انا مش هقدر احدد 5 اعضاء بس
> لان حقيقي انا بحب وبحترم كل اعضاء المنتدي
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
واحنا كمان بنحبك وانتى اختنا وغالية علينا
ياريت تحددى
نعلش هى مسابقة فعلان 
لكن فى القلب محبتهم الاعضاء ليكى
*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أحب وأحترم الجميع بلا استثناء *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> فكرة الموضوع كويسة يا مرمر
> 
> فااااصل و أواااصل : )
> ​




اوووووووك ياسمسم
منتظرين 
ميرسي كتييييييييير
لمرورك الغالي

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره الموضوع جميله اوى يا مرمر و يا سمير...*
> * هشارك معاكم عن قريب *



تنورينا حببتي
ميرسي كتييييييير لمرورك
وهننتظر طبعاااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *1. عبير الورد*
> *2.Nevena*
> *3.شقاوه *
> *4. الملكه هيلنه*
> *5.مرموره جيزس*



تماااااام حببتي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طبعا كل الأعضاء فى المنتدى بحبهم
> بس أعمل ايه هختار 5
> بس مش معنى كده ان الباقيين مش محبوبين
> ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




ميرسي كتيييير لمرور حضرتك
نورتنا كتييييير
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع حلو خالص يا بنوته وسمير*
> *وفكرت جديده ولذيذه *
> 
> *بصراحه محتاره لان فى ناس كتير خالص هنا بحبهم *
> ...




في الاول ميرسيييييي حببتي لمرورك
بس 
هههههههههههه
احنا عايزين خمس اعضاء 
مش عشره ههههههه
نعمل استفتاء ازاي كدا:a82:
هههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> متاااابعه وهرجعلكم تاااني



تنورينا حببتي ومنتظرين ردك

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بشكر كل اللي ذكر اسمي وانا كمان بحبكم قوي
> انا مش هقدر احدد 5 اعضاء بس
> لان حقيقي انا بحب وبحترم كل اعضاء المنتدي
> 
> ...



ميرسي كتيييييييير لمرورك حببتي

وذي سمير قال
ياريت تقولي خمس اعضاء :smil12:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *أحب وأحترم الجميع بلا استثناء *



ميرسي كتيير لمرورك الجميل
بس احنا بنقول خمس اعضاء
مش معني كدا ان باقي الاعضاء مش بنحبهم
كلنا معروف اننا بنحب بعض جداا هنا
اولاد وبنات

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

انا بحب كل الاعضاء


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا بحب كل الاعضاء


ميرسية لردك الجميل وياريت تقولى خمس اعضاء بتحبهم قريبين منك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

آه إنتوا ناويين على الشر

ياريت تعملوا أكتر خمس أعضاء مضغاظ منهم


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> آه إنتوا ناويين على الشر
> 
> ياريت تعملوا أكتر خمس أعضاء مضغاظ منهم


*ههههههههههههههه
اولا ميرسية ماما ايرينى
على ردك الجميل الحلو
جاى انا سعيد اووووى انك ردى بنفسك
هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا سيت الكل احنا مش ناويين على شر
احنا ناويين على خير
ومعلش بقى اختارى خمس اعضاء مفضلين عندك معلش
هى المسابقة ببتكلم عن كدا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد اذنكم يا جماعة اللى يشارك فى الموضوع هنا*
 * لازم يختار خمس اعضاء مفضلين عند كل واحد فيكم*
 * معلش هى المسابقة بتتكلم عن كدا*
 * ومش معنى كدا يبقى مش بتحبو حد بلا استسناء*
 * بى العكس الموضوع ترفيهى كوميديا موضوع جميل*​


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2012)

أممممممممممممم انا عموماً مش كنت عايز اخل الموضوع لأني مش هاعرف اذكر مين فيهم بصراحة، لأني كده هاجيب أكتر من 500 اسم يعني، وصعب اضع حد في الموضوع كله .... بس عموما مش عارف اقول ايه بصراحة، فكرة حلوة بس تنفيذها بالنسبة لي صعب للغاية بصراحة شديدة جداً
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أممممممممممممم انا عموماً مش كنت عايز اخل الموضوع لأني مش هاعرف اذكر مين فيهم بصراحة، لأني كده هاجيب أكتر من 500 اسم يعني، وصعب اضع حد في الموضوع كله .... بس عموما مش عارف اقول ايه بصراحة، فكرة حلوة بس تنفيذها بالنسبة لي صعب للغاية بصراحة شديدة جداً
> ​


*اة انا فاهم بس معلش بجد اختار خمس اعضاء اكتر خمس اعضاء بتحبهم
معلش ونورت الموضوع وميرسية خالص ليك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بعد اذنكم يا جماعة اللى يشارك فى الموضوع هنا*
> * لازم يختار خمس اعضاء مفضلين عند كل واحد فيكم*
> * معلش هى المسابقة بتتكلم عن كدا*
> * ومش معنى كدا يبقى مش بتحبو حد بلا استسناء*
> * بى العكس الموضوع ترفيهى كوميديا موضوع جميل*​


*معلش بجد ياريت اللى يدخل الموضوع وعجبو يقرى التنبيهة دا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا بحب كل الاعضاء



ميرسي كتييييير لمرورك حببتي
نورتينا 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> آه إنتوا ناويين على الشر
> 
> ياريت تعملوا أكتر خمس أعضاء مضغاظ منهم



هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيير لمرورك
الجمييييييييل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أممممممممممممم انا عموماً مش كنت عايز اخل الموضوع لأني مش هاعرف اذكر مين فيهم بصراحة، لأني كده هاجيب أكتر من 500 اسم يعني، وصعب اضع حد في الموضوع كله .... بس عموما مش عارف اقول ايه بصراحة، فكرة حلوة بس تنفيذها بالنسبة لي صعب للغاية بصراحة شديدة جداً
> ​



ميرسي كتييييييير لمرورك استاذي
كفايه علينا مرورك الغالي 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

أنهارده سمير وانا هنعمل الاستفتاء
رغم ان الاعضاء قليلين 
بس هنكمل الموضوع 
وبنشكر كل اللي قالوا ونشكربرضو اللي مش قالوا
كله نورنا 
ولينا عوده مع العضو او العضوه الاكثر اصوات 
ونسأل ....
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2012)

> وبنشكر كل اللي قالوا ونشكربرضو اللي مش قالوا
> كله نورنا


*نسيتوا تخصوا بالشكر أم نعيمة لأنها قالت نعمين*
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نسيتوا تخصوا بالشكر أم نعيمة لأنها قالت نعمين*
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههه
ومين دى ان شالله ما ماتت ماتت
ماتت من زمان
 الله يرحمها النملة دى دوست بى صباعى على زر لوحة المفاتيح
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نسيتوا تخصوا بالشكر أم نعيمة لأنها قالت نعمين*
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ولاننسا طبعااا ام نعيمه 


لالا ياسمير ذي الاستاذ سمعان ما قال
نشكرها وخلاص ههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

الاستفتاء وااااااااااااصل :yahoo::yahoo:

الموضوع لسه جديد
الاعضاء متخوفه :kap:من ان الاعضاء تزعل لما يقولوا خمسه بس 
ماعلينا :smil12:
المهم 
اكتر عضوه اوعضو اخد اكتر اصوات هنا 
هي


.
.
.
.

*Nevena

الرجاله كلهم اخدوا صوت واحد بس :t31:
اترحموا :t17:

ونتركها مع سمير (عدو المراه )
ربنا معاكي حببتي:94:



* 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو الاستفتاء في تديبيسه واسئله 

مش اتفقنا علي كدا

كدا انا هادعي علي اللي قال اسمي 
مش هاشكرهم ههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو الاستفتاء في تديبيسه واسئله
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
حظك بقا 
مش تخافي انا معاكي :love45:


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حظك بقا
> مش تخافي انا معاكي :love45:




مش بخاف يابطوط
بس
هو اللي بعمله في الناس 

بيطلع عليا ولا ايه يارجاله :t19:

ماشي يا جميل 

احنا قدها برده

سمير من حقك سؤال واحد فقط لا غير
انا ديمقراطيه اهو :smil15:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

​  *اهلا وسهلا بيكي 
 الاول مبرروك 
لى اجمل نيفو
**على راى برشم اسمو نيفو بتاع 
الصداع
ههههههههههههههههههه
السؤال الاول عن حبو اعدائكم ...
 1-تحبي تقولي نصيحه لحبو اعدائكم ايه هي ؟**

السؤال التاني عن وايت انجل...
2-موقف مضحك حصل بينك وبين وايت ؟

السؤال الثالث لاصحاب الموضوع ...هههههه
 1-قولي كلمه من قلبك ليا انا ومريم؟
 2-اكتر حاجه بتدايقك هنا في المنتدي ؟

حاجه بسيطه احنا لسه بنقول ياهادي هههههههههه
منتظرين ردك ...*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

انا بقى ليه لستة غريبة شوية .
1_ السامرية ( اكثر من اعرف ومن احب في المنتدى * .
2_mikel mik ( حبيبي قلبي من السنة اللي فاتت ).
3_ مولكا مولكان( طبعا بحبه من بره المنتدى ومن المنتدى برده ).
4_ rosetta . ( كان لي تعامل كبير اوي معاها ايام اسمها القديم مش فاكره ايه )
5_صوت صارخ ( مش محتاج اسباب )

الافضل اني لا احس بغضاضة تجاه اي عضو او مشرف عكس السنة الماضية لي كنت اكره عددا من المشرفين.


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ​  *اهلا وسهلا بيكي
> الاول مبرروك
> لى اجمل نيفو
> **على راى برشم اسمو نيفو بتاع
> ...



يا مسهل يارب

طب احب اعرف بس الاول المده قد ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا بقى ليه لستة غريبة شوية .
> 1_ السامرية ( اكثر من اعرف ومن احب في المنتدى * .
> 2_mikel mik ( حبيبي قلبي من السنة اللي فاتت ).
> 3_ مولكا مولكان( طبعا بحبه من بره المنتدى ومن المنتدى برده ).
> ...



ميرسي كتيييييييييير لمرورك الجميييييل 
مينا
نورتنا 
طبعااااا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا مسهل يارب
> 
> طب احب اعرف بس الاول المده قد ايه ؟؟؟؟



ثواني بس :new6:
 
لاطبعا خدي وقتك حببتي انا رديت قبل مايرد

 سمير :smil15:

معاكي لبكره ...:new6:
تمام اجباتك 
ربنا يباركك حببتي 
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا مسهل يارب
> 
> طب احب اعرف بس الاول المده قد ايه ؟؟؟؟


*ههههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممم
انت بتحلم يا حلو المدة
مش هنقولك علايها لما اخلص القديم والجديد
على بنات حواؤ من خلالك
من عدو المراة احظرى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكر على كلامك الحلو والاجابة الاكثر من رووووووووووووووعة حقيقى مستمع ولسة اما هتشوفى هعمل اية انا هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

* اهلا وسهلا بيكي *​​ 
*  الاول تاني عضوه معانا *​
* .*​
* .*​
* . *​
* روزتيا*​
​
* ههههههههههههههههههه*​
*          ...*​
*  اولا-اية رايك فى الموضوع بتاعنا *​
* دا *​
​
* السؤال الاول عن سمعان الاخميمى...*​
* 2-موقف مضحك حصل بينك سمعان الاخميمى ؟*​
​
* السؤال التاني لمايكل ...*​
* 3/ قوليلنا اكتر صفة بتكرهيا و بيتحبيها فى مايكل*...؟​
​
* السؤال الثالث لاصحاب الموضوع ...هههههه*​
*  1-قولي كلمه من قلبك ليا انا ومريم؟*​
*  2-اكتر حاجه بتدايقك هنا في المنتدي ؟*​
​
* منتظرين ردك ...*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

> > * روزتيا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ياعينى صعبان على 
هتستنى روزيتا تدخل وترد عليك
شكلك هتستنى كتير*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياعينى صعبان على
> هتستنى روزيتا تدخل وترد عليك
> شكلك هتستنى كتير*​


*هههههههههههه
واضح من كلامك انها مش هتجواب خلاص هى بسببكشكلك بلغتها كدا انا شامم ريحت مؤامرة عليا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> * اهلا وسهلا بيكي *​​
> *  الاول تاني عضوه معانا *​
> * .*​
> * .*​
> ...


أهو ردييييييت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2012)

> بعتت إله رسالة بالغلط وربنا ستر لأنها كانت أحاديث بنات بيني وبين صديقتي  ههههههههه


*إمتى ده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إمتى ده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​


سلملي على الزهايمر ...  :t33:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> سلملي على الزهايمر ...  :t33:


*طيب انا معاكى انك بعتيلى رسالة 
إزاى ربنا ستر بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أغسطس 2012)

انتظرونا مع عضو جديد قريبا


----------



## Samir poet (5 أغسطس 2012)

* اهلا وسهلا بيكي *​​ 
*  الاول ثالث عضوه معانا *​
* .*​
* .*​
* . *​
* شقاوة*​

* ههههههههههههههههههه*​
*          ...*​
*  اولا-اية رايك فى الموضوع بتاعنا *​
* دا *​

*1ـ كم مرة رسبت في دراستك.؟ بدون كذب 


2ـ لو قال لك المصباح السحري إختر أمنيتين وش تختار....؟ 


3ـ بصراحة كم ريال بمحفضتك......؟ 


4ـ أنت تشتغل وإلا تدرس....؟


5ـ في أي مدينه ساكن ......؟ 



6ـ كم ساعة تجلس على النت........؟


7ـ متى آخر مره انضربت ؟ ومن مين ؟ وليش ؟ 


8ـ إذا إكتشفت إن صداقتك مع إنسان مزيفة وش بتسوي.....؟ 


9ـ كم منتدى أنت مسجل.......؟ 


10ـ ما أصعب موقف مر في حياتك ..........؟ 


11ـ من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ............؟ <-------------- ? ? ? ? ? 


12ـ متى تكون ملقوف ......؟ 


13ما هي أمنيتك في الحياة ...............؟ 


14ـ وش نوع جوالك..........؟ *​ 
 * السؤال الاول عن ** حبوا اعدائكم**...*​
* 2-موقف مضحك حصل بينك حبوا اعدائكم ؟*​

* السؤال التاني **وايت انجل**...*​
* 3/ قوليلنا اكتر صفة بتكرهيا و بيتحبيها وايت انجل*​

* السؤال الثالث لاصحاب الموضوع ...هههههه*​
*  1-قولي كلمه من قلبك ليا انا ومريم؟*​
*  2-اكتر حاجه بتدايقك هنا في المنتدي ؟*​

* منتظرين ردك ...*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> * اهلا وسهلا بيكي *​​
> *  الاول ثالث عضوه معانا *​
> * .*​
> * .*​
> ...



*ادينى رديت اهو يا سيدى 
بس انت افتريت عليا بما فيه الكفاية :smil13:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

تمااااااااااااااااام
نورتينا بجد حببتي 
ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييير
​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

ها مين يزود مين يختار افضل خمس اعضاء بيتهم
يلا بقى
هههههههههههههه


----------

